# CBFM (or OPK's etc) - Cycle buddies for March/April



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, I've noticed that lots of us are using the CBFM's and have asked various questions about it, then comment on our cycles.

When I was doing my ICSI, I joined the cycle buddies page for that (ICSI), however there doesnt seem to be a cycle buddies page for those TTC natural with fertility issues, when using things like the clear blue fertility monitor etc, so I thought I'd create one for a little suport? What do you think, would you like to join?

I thought I could use this front page as a catch up and add people as and when they join the monthly cycle, I'll start it off.......

[CSV] Name, Method, 1st day of cycle, Ovulation Date, Result 
Crossed4Luck, CBFM, 6th April, 21st April, BFN  
sweetcheeks2009, CBFM, 16th March, 9th April, BFN  
squirrels, CBFM, 5th April, 21st April
button butterfly, CBFM, 30th March, 16th April, BFN  
sammysmiles, CBFM, 5th April , 17th April, BFN  
beanie, CBFM, 14th April, TBC, BFN  
keyno1, CBFM, 2nd April, 17th April, BFN  
catkin79, CBFM, 12th April, TBC
Marie73, OPK/BBT, 4th April, TBC, BFN  
Tracyxx, CBFM, 8th April, 19th April, BFN  
LisaD*, CBFM, 18th April, 1st May, 
Vaudelin, CBFM, 9th April, 20th April, BFN  [/CSV]


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi - What a fab idea, i would like to join please  

My first day of cycle was 16th March, Ovulation date, unsure.

Just to keep you up to date......

Today is CD 24 and my monitor is still reading high and my last test is tomorrow morning!  If it reads high again tomorrow morning im not sure what to do really because im abit concerned that i might miss ovulation so i was thinking of buying some opk sticks so i can carry on testing.  What do you think?  If tomorrow is low then i know there will be no need. This has never happened before.....xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Your all added! x


----------



## squirrels

Hi Both

Can I join?  We are using the CBFM too.  TTC the 'natural' way for a bit while we do what we can to get healthy +/- improve hubbies swimmers a bit. Possibly another go at ICSI later in the year (but hoping for a miracle in the meantime!).

H x

PS CD1 was 5th April


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Squirrels - Welcome to the thread, nice to see someone new    We can learn from eachother while we're using the CBFM.  Good luck for this month and i hope you get your BFP this month.  How you finding the monitor?

I would just like to say my monitor read PEAK today      first time ever.  This is my 3rd cycle using the monitor and i've only had highs so im really really happy this morning!  Peak OMG!  Will have to get in the bedroom asap but DP at work at the moment!

xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know I'm the volunteer who looks after this board  I've amended Crossed4luck's first post to make a table for recording your details, to track progress and add new members who join the thread. I'm happy to keep this up to date for you all to save you having to do it 

Sweetcheeks woo hoo   A PEAK reading!! Have a great weekend      

Lots of  to all
Maz x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Mazv - Thankyou, and thanks for updating my details.  You have a good weekend too, the sun is shining   xx


----------



## squirrels

Hi sweetcheeks. Congrats on getting a peak...its a great weekend for it! 

I used the monitor for a few cycles before our first go at icsi last year....I always had pretty text book cycles then (ov pains & lots of mucus around day14) so I wasnt feeling like it added much at that time. Since our failed icsi in Dec my cycles have been all over the place though....between 28 and 35 days and no idea if/when ovulating, so the cbfm is back out of the box! First cycle using it again so let's see......

Enjoy the sunshine everyone......its good for fertility apparently!

H x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

mazv - Thanks so much for that Maz, your a star!   x

squirrels - Last month was my 1st month after our failed ICSI, oddly I seems to have thrown my cycle slight off to, I'm normaly a 28/29 at most cycle and this month was 32 days and I ov'd late on day 19, I was lucky as last month was my 1st cycle with CBFM and it picked up my peak 1st month. I'm hopinh that maybe this cycle might settle down a bit and maybe get back to 28/29 cycle, however juding my your comment maybe it will also be a while yet till every thing is working back as it was before ICSI. So until next cycle (as end of the yr Oct/Nov'ish) will keep the BD'ing up and hope for the best!!  

Will be lovely to chat to other ladies on thier cycles, all teh highs and low and maybe if miricle happen some BFP's too!! Baby-dust to all    xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

sweetcheeks2009  

You got your peak, yeyyyyyyyyyy!!! Due to your cycle being long will be interesting now to see if it really does work out for AF to come after 14days or not?!? When I ov'd late I was worried my LP was going to be short, however oddly my body adjusted and late ov meant late period, I guess we will watch this space.....unless no AF at all and you end up with a BFP  , welcome to the '2ww'!! x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Crossed4Luck - Thankyou   its a massive milestone as i thought i wasn't ovulating.  I just hope i have and the monitor has got it right!  The stick has 2 blue lines this morning though and i have never seen it as clear as that before Woo hoo!  I've never worked out how many days it is from ovulation to AF so will be interesting.  I have read though that some women are btween 14 and 20 days.  According to what you know, does that seem right?  What was yours last month 15 days? xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

this is my first month of trying the CBFM on day 11 and still reading low.  Have had 3 cycles of ICSI and 3rd cycle was successful then I lost baby at 11 weeks (this was at christmas time) so I am trying to have a break from treatment and wanting to try a less stressful approach.  Using this to see when I ovulate etc for my own records to see if I ovulate early month or not.  

button


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey button butterfly, sorry to hear your new last year, so very sad, its so cruel after 3 attempt you get it and had it taken away, I'm hoping using your CBFM you will get a sense of relief checking your cycle is getting back to 'normal'. Would you like me/maz to add you to the list of cycle buddies? If so when was your 1st day and will put you on


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi ladies, I am on the first month of using my CBFM. male issues here  low motility.

I am on day six, poas this morning and not much is going on yet (of course!). 

Looking forward to getting to know you all but I hope we aren't here for long  been TTC since 2004 and haven't managed a natural miracle yet (DS2 born via IUI). I am an eternal optimist though (we have to be with IF don't we?)

xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey Sammy nice to 'meet' you. If your on day 6, I'm on CD5 so I'm guessing 5th April was you 1st day (by my calc's lol).

Is that your little one in your piccy? Beautiful! X


----------



## button butterfly

Yeah you can put me on the list for cycle buddy 1st day of cycle was 30th March.  It would be lovely if I could get a BFP without the assistance of a crowd of medical staff!!!!  Wishing every one goodluck!  This month I am just looking out for the reassurance that I am ovulating.  

Button


----------



## squirrels

Hi All.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend in the sunshine. I've been on nights but I've still managed to get out and burn my legs!

Hi to Sammy (your son in your pic is very cute)

Hi also to button - it sounds like you've had a pretty rough time.  I've never managed a BFP, so I can't imagine what it must be like to finally get one & then have it taken away.  I really hope the CBFM brings you success.

Crossed4luck - I'm really hoping my cycle will finally get back to normal this month.  I find it a bit mad that the clinics tell us its that  its fine to go again after 2 bleeds when clearly it can take a lot longer for our bodies to recover from those crazy drugs.  My body has reacted a bit weirdly throughout all this though, so hopefully you'll 'normalise' a bit quicker than me.

Hope all went well for you this weekend sweet cheeks  

H x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Squirrels, I see you have MF issues as well? Do you get the old 'if you relax it will happen for you'. We get that alot and I have to add that I can be as relaxed as I like but it wont affect hubby's supply   

Hi Button Butterfly, I love that name  good luck for this month x

Crossed4luck, you are spot on with my first day. Add me to that lovely table Mazv made for us 

The monitor asked me to poas yesterday and today and still low which is what I expect at this point in the month. I assume its trying to get used to my cycle, I had one strong line and one faint line and on previous OPK's I would have taken this as high fertility so thats maybe where I was going wrong.

I dont know about anybody else but I dream about the day when I tell DH we have a natural BFP and how I would do it etc. I really hope I get that chance, oh for a crystal ball right now 

Thank you for the comments on my little monkey, he is beautiful.

x


----------



## button butterfly

Morning all!!

Got a high yesterday on day 13...went to work then kickboxing. Had a wee glass of vino with DH to try and "relax" (a very common word of advice from all that dont know how it feels to have fertility problems!!!) well I only went and fell asleep!!!!!      Day 14 today is high so I better get myself on track   .  Its a nice sunny day here but the wind is very cold!!!  On a day off so what to do..shall i do housework or nothing? Ladies any suggestions? 

Button


----------



## Crossed4Luck

button butterfly - Well my most fav thing to do on day off it SHOP, however shopping means money and a common 'side effect' of fert issue is lack of cash! ha ha, if it not saving for treatment, it buying stupid amounts of OPK's and preggo tests, or special lubes or fertility monitors!! Oooo what are we like 

I'm working today, as always, we have no little ones both of us work full time, would love to be preggo for the maternity leave alone lol lol  

...anyway I spent my day off, 'the weekend' doing really boring adult things like, buying a pink magnolia tree for the garden, I'm got it in a big pot and hoping with wire round will stop the bunnies getting to it, and I also bought some herb seeds and planted them in a propagator (big word for me! plastic tray with plastic see through lid), they are now in the windowsil, hopefully not being knocked off by the moggies as they keep sitting on the lid, aghhhh. As you can see we have a house full of animals, well hey we dont have 'human' babies so my furr babies are our 'babies' for now!

Anyone else have pets? And pet that totally get spolit rotten as if your babies?!? Hubby walks round with Tinky (one of our two moggies) in his arms upside down like a baby, lol, he's such a daft cat he love cuddles and follows hubby round like a lost sheep, I even have to contend with the cat in bed!! x

Oh and Sammy I totally agree with your comment, I DREAM of the day I can tell hubby we are preggo, he wants it so much, I think sometime even more than me and I want it soooo bad, his brother and his wife had a little boy in Dec and he was crushed (happy for his bro and for being an uncle) but it was such a kick for him, the defect CF gene prodominantly runs in males in familys, however only hubby has it and not his bro, think it just makes him think how unfair life is, two brother 50/50 chance, one without, one with, and sadly hubby that '1', poor love. Oh and as for the comment of being less stressed etc, that gets on my wick too, consultant always says that, but like you said, how does me being less stressed affect hubby swimmers?!??!

My god this is a long post, opsss.....xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

I was told about this thread by the lovely crossed4luck, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I haven't started using CBFM yet waiting on it to be delivered. I am hoping it will arrive before my next cycle   . But it will be lovely to hear about how you all are going and maybe see some lovely positive news.

Beanie xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Beanie,

Nice to 'meet you'  mine arrived on cycle day 5/6 so I started it from there. It will let you start it up until day 5 I think. Lots of luck x

Crossed4luck, we spent the weekend in the garden planting our pansies and lavender bush and generally tidying it up. Looks lovely now, its so nice when the sun is shining isnt it? Makes a difference to everyones mood as well.

Button butterfly, I am a gym bunny too. I lost alot of weight last year and never envisaged myself enjoying the gym but I know as soon as I stop I will blow up like a balloon  The body shape I have now is certainly not my natural one 

Well, I poas again and a faint line appeared but still low fertility. Have slight stomach cramps and slightly sore (.) (.) 's. Usually I would take this to mean I was ovulating but it shows I have had the wrong time of the month.

DH is working away this week to hopefully I wont hit a high or a peak until Friday  I plan to ply him with beer and have my way with him


----------



## squirrels

Hi all.

After all your gardening talk I feel very bad for spending my day off pottering round the shops with DH & getting a pedicure now!....especially as my garden needs a serious sort out. I'll try & be good at the weekend & get the gardening gloves out. Im not the most green fingered of people tho so I may have to rope my mom in! 

Hi to Beanie....heres hoping the cbfm does the job.

Sammy - I know what you mean about being told to flipping relax......I wouldn't mind but my dh is the most laid back person I know .....maby that's why his swimmers are a bit laid back too! ;-)  Congrats on your weight loss. 4  1/2 stone is amazing! 

I'm on day 8 today. Still reading low which is all I'd expect at this stage. Would so love this to be our month but its hard to keep hoping for a miracle. Telling DH I'm pregnant is a daily fantasy of mine too.....really trying to hold onto hope that it might come true one day.

H x 

Ps A few of us on here seem to have mf. Are any of your Dh's taking/doing anything beyond the normal supplements/no alcohol etc?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies
Sorry i haven't been on here for a couple of days, I've been trying to relax.......

Button Butterfly - Welcome to the thread, don't think we've spoke before. So sorry to hear about your loss   I'm using the CBFM like you to see if I'm ovulating because i didn't think i was but this month i got a peak so i hope you do to. This is the 3rd cycle that I've been using the monitor and only had highs so if it doesn't happen this month for you stick at it  but I'm  you do. Great news about your high though  hopefully peak is on its way. Have you tried taking your temp aswell to see if ovulation occurs? xx

Crossed4luck - How you getting on with your monitor? Your on CD 6 today aren't you? Sounds like you had a busy day in your garden and your tree sounds lovely xx

Sammiesmiles - Welcome to thread, its nice to see new ladies on here. Never give up on your natural BFP because i was told i would never conceive naturally and i did and now have a DD who has not long turned 2  Never give up hope. Out of interest how long are your cycles normally? All ladies are different but my (.) (.)'s get sore just after ovulation and then about 14 days later my AF starts xx

Squirrels - Hope the monitor is more useful for you this time round  and your cycles go back to normal. Well i managed to  twice on my first peak day and again on my second peak day so fingers crossed! The only thing I'm abit confused about is that my BBT went high on the first peak day of my CBFM but according to facts ovulation occurs the day before your BBT rises so it doesn't tie in with the monitor as BBT was saying ovulation occurred on Friday but CBFM says Saturday/sunday. Not sure if _Crossed4luck  can help me on that one??  Not sure if you've read my comment above to sammiesmiles but again don't give up, i managed to get a BFP naturally even after being told i couldn't, i still believe that my DD is a miracle, sending you  xx

Hi Beanie - Welcome to the thread and i hope your CBFM arrives very very soon xx

 to everyone xx_


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Forgot to say aswell ladies, im on 4 DPO and already im feeling AF pains and have sore (.) (.)'s so i don't think i was lucky this month   but i am glad that i acheived ovulation this month   still early days though so you never know   xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey sweetcheeks2009.....

Yep CD7 today, CBFM not asking for stick yet, I'm guessing as last cycle it asked for sticks from CD6 lows, until CD8 high and peak CD19 & 20 of a 32 day cycle. So am guessing will be asking for sticks on CD9 this time due to late ov'ing last month, and maybe I will be getting back to me 28/29 days cycle this month, who knows!! lol

I get sore boobie's a week being AF, so agessssssss away yet, well done on the BD, lets hope the timing was right!!

As for the temps, cant answer that one hun as not temped while doing the CBFM, I did do a few OPK's last cycle while checking CBFM worked and happen to catch my ov with them, they said I ov'd the day before CBFM say I did, however we did lots of BD around all the 'highs' so timed it okay anyway, shame no BFP, oh well this month!! I say that EVERY month, ha ha xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Crossed4Luck

Due to my cycles being longer and this being the 3rd time i used the monitor i was expecting the monitor to ask for the first stick on CD8 but for all 3 cycles they have asked for the first stick on CD6    
This month i had 5 lows, 14 highs and 1 peak.  Luckily my peak was with my last stick so i was so so lucky that i caught it   if i hadn't i would of thought that i hadn't ovulated.
Its funny you should say that your opks picked up ov the day before the monitor because it looks like my temp picked ov up day before monitor aswell so im wondering if the monitor is a day out?!?!!  Hope not because that means i missed my ov    
How can you predict your ov date with your BBT?  Because when it rises ov has already happened the day before hasn't it.
Fingers crossed that your cycle is resuming back to normal   only time will tell xx


----------



## keyno1

Hi Everyone
What a great idea this , cycle buddies   . Please can you add me to the list , first day of my cycle was 2nd April I'm currently on day 11 on the CBFM. This will be my 3rd time using the CBFM so I'm really hoping 3rd time lucky   . Its really strange since i have been using the monitor my cycle are 34 -35 days , were as usually the are 32   
My CBFM has not asked for no test sticks yet , bit concerned .
Lots of     to everyone.
X


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Thank you for the welcomes, Sammysmiles that is good to know as AF due around Friday, am hoping the monitor will be here by the weekend.

Hope you are getting to enjoy this lovely weather, have you all got plans for the weekend.

Beanie xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi all

I'd like to join the thread too please.  I've only just ordered the CBFM from Amazon, so am waiting for it to arrive.  Haven't bothered with OPKs much in the past as didn't think they worked for girlies with PCOS, but have heard of lots of people with PCOS getting peak days so thought I'd give it a try!  Hope it arrives at the weekend!

The first day of my cycle was 12.04.11

Hi to some familiar faces - Sweetcheeks, Crossed4Luck, how you both doing?! And hi to everyone else too, look forward to getting to know you this cycle xxx

BTW what time are you POAS for the CBFM?  I've heard that you should do it afternoon/early evening as the LH surge isn't always detected first thing in the morning?  That might explain the difference in days between CBFM and BBT predicting ovulation

Baby dust and hugs to all


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi KeyNo1 - Hope your well    I agree this thread is a very good idea and it is nice to talk to people in a similar situation.  I'm not sure why the monitor hasn't asked you for a stick either   my cycles are longer than yours and it asks me for a stick on CD6.  What CD did it ask for one on your previous cycles?  Good Luck and i hope your 3rd time lucky too xx

Hi Beanie - Hope your monitor arrives soon.  I have no plans have you? xx

Hi catkin79 - Welcome to the thread, its nice to hear from you    I POAS first thing in the morning as it says in the booklet.  Well i pee in a container and then hold the stick in there for 15 seconds, seems to read better rather than holding it in stream.  I've never heard about doing it afternoon/early evening, maybe its Worth a try?   Hope your monitor arrives this weekend too   its made me feel more at ease because i thought i may not be ovulating (which i don't think i have the last 2 cycles because monitor only got to high) but this cycle i peaked yay so i feel much better about this now and my BBT also increased.  Are you tracking your BBT? xx


Goodluck everyone   xxx


----------



## keyno1

Hello Ladies
Sweetcheeks .Hope your keeping well. Yeah I'm so glad you finally got your peak .   it works for you. On my last first cycles it asked for stick on CD6 and then on the next cycle CD10 , maybe its still getting to know my cycles . 

Catkin and beanie   . Will be nice to share our experiences with each other. Catkin i also have PCO and have peaked on both cycles when i used the CBFM. Did you read the reviews on Amazon ? Ladies with PCOS have conceived naturally with the monitor.

Hello to everyone else . Hope you all are keeping well.

 to everyone.
X


----------



## Sammysmiles

Day 9, no high yet    my cycle was 28 days last month but are sometimes 35 days so this month must be a long one   

Hi Catkin, nice to 'meet you'


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, just swinging by to see how we are all doing, looks like we have more recruits, welcome girls, looking forward to cycling with you all X

I'm dying on the sofa at the mo after a hard Zumba work out, ouch I actually have cramp in my bum, serves my self right I have been slacking lately since the treatment this year. Sammy I notice you lost weight well done you! I also lost a lot of weight, for my wedding last yr in May, lost 7.5 stone, went from a sz 20 to a 10/12, however naughtily I have put back on a 1.5 stone since wedding,more a sz 14 nowadays, doh, I put on a stone from the treatment alone this year!! So back on the band wagon now, need to get back to perfect 'baby making' weight, ha ha x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

keyno1 - I forgot to say, CD11 and not asked for any sticks, hmm, not sure maybe as your cycle are longer it not asked yet, not sure hun, however I would guess it would as for one soon, I'm guessing as my cycle was longer last month it will prob ask me for sticks later too, last month being 1st cycle it asked for them from CD6 and today is CD8 and its not asked yet, I'm guessing its just 'learnt' from my cycle as it was 32 days last time (didn't Ov till CD 19), will have to watch this space I guess!  x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Day 10, still no high! I hope I am going to ovulate late like you C4L, I would hate to not ovulate at all............. think of how much I would have wasted on sticks   

Actually I always thought I ovulated every other month due to the pains I get around day 14 so I guess I shall get some answers this month?

DH is still working away until Friday, missing him like crazy    I should be used to him being away by now but I feel half of a whole without him


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies CD9 and as I predicted it started asking for sticks today, LOW today. It must have learnt form last cycle when I was HIGH from CD8 right up until I ov'd (CD 19). My next prediction is I'll start getting HIGH's about CD13/CD14k, lets see if my next guess is right?!?!...........

Hey Sammy might just be late ov, CBFM says once it knows your cycle will be less sticks and will normally have 5/6 HIGH & PEAK days a month, so if you are an adverage cycle (28 days, with adverage ov on CD14) you might not get any HIGHs until day 12/13, so dont panic yet!!  Oh and if 1st cycle, its always a 'bit off' anyway xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello all

Im on 6DPO today and not feeling anything apart from having sore (.)(.)'s.  Normally when thats happens my AF arrives within a week or so so we'll just wait and see.

Where did you ladies buy your CBFM and where do you buy the sticks from?

xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Monitor and Stick from Amazon as cheaper,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-81104584-Fertility-Monitor/dp/B0012PB8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302790096&sr=8-1

Monitor - £58
Sticks - £13.20 for x 20

Anyone know anywhere cheapers for sticks??

/links


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Oh, almost forgot to reply, I noticed one of you ladies mentioned about MF issues, and do DH's take anything for it, my hubby just takes a 'Wellman conception' tab everyday (contains Zinc and all the usual things, and I take pregnacare conception too), he dosent smoke anyway and we've both pretty much cut on the drinking, we have the odd wkend blow out but certainly not everyweek like in our younger years lol ....got a couple of hen's coming up so that will prob all go out the window though


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Crossed4luck - My dh takes a vit when he remembers lol, he is completly tee total. Just trying to stop smoking again.

Ebay are selling the stick for approx £11 for 20

Well af has arrived, so i am hoping cbfm arrives by the weekend if not I will just have to wait until next cycle.

Sending hugs     

Beanie xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi All

Hope you're all well today - where's the sunshine gone?!

I've got a card from the post office today so hopefully CBFM has arrived and I can go and pick it up at the weekend.  Still got AF at the moment so no immediate rush.

Re vitamins for DH, I've also got my DH on Wellman Conception, but he's only been on them for 2 weeks.  I think I'm going to give him CQ10 as well as heard that it helps the   volume and motility

Sweetcheeks - Yes, I chart my BBT using Fertilityfriend.com.  Will be interesting to see if CBFM and FF agree on ovulation timing.


 to all xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Catkin79 - Can I ask is it best to do the BBT in the morning, I tried doing a few years back but struggled because of the shift work. Thought I could try tracking it again.


----------



## catkin79

Hi Beanie,

yes, you have to take your BBT first thing in the morning, even before getting out of bed! Ideally you need to take it as soon as you wake up, and at the same time each day - this isn't a problem for me during the week but I'm not evangelical and don't set my alarm to wake up early at the weekend! 

Even the slightest things can make a difference - eg breathing through your mouth when you sleep, drinking/chatting/moving around before taking your temp. Don't let this put you off, it's much more do-able than it may sound! I think the important thing is to build up a pattern, entering your temps in the FF chart will create a graph that shows the fluctuations in temp. Ovulation is confirmed retrospectively, when you've had 3 or more higer temperatures. It cross checks to other signs you can monitor, such as CM, OPKs, CBFM results too

If you want to start temping I'd recommend you get a BBT thermometer and have a look at the following:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/

Happy to try and answer any other questions you have about temping - I've been doing it for a year now

/links


----------



## marie73

Hello Ladies

Can I join you - I am not doing the CBFM but I do the Pee sticks and normally BBT although having a month of trying naturally this month but its a bit daft as i have a cycle like clockwork and always ov on CD 11. I am CD 8 at the minute, so we are going to have a pretty nice weekend   if you get my meaning...

We are also waiting to go to a fertility clinic which we have our first appointment at on 6th June - so two TTC cycles before then so would love to join you on the TTC naturually journey if that is ok and for a bit of support.

Where is everyone on their cycle?

Love and Baby dust to all...
Marie xx


----------



## catkin79

Hey Marie, good to see you on here.  Sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned, plenty of  !

I'm on CD3 xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Catkin79 - Big thank you for the info, am going to give it a go. No harm in seeing how it goes

Marie - Hello, I'm new here also but the ladies here have been very welcoming and supportive, Have a lovely weekend.

I'm on CD1 xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Morning ladies, just a quick one from me....

Welcome marie73, I hope you find it useful and suportive to have a natter to us ladies on here, we're all friendly, honest!! 

Dam, I was wrong CD10 and got my first HIGH already, so not going to 'act' on it yet as last month was blimming tiered out after all that BD'ing wait for the late PEAK, will keep an eye over the weekend, I can't see it going to PEAK suddenly, but you never know might have to start BD'ing quickly if I accidently 'miss' the HIGH day before lol. I'm leaving in hope my cycle goes back to 28/29, so maybe the HIGH this times not to far off.......

Hope your all good, any plans for the wkend? I'm on gardent duty again, hubby jetwashing the desking as its slippery as well and I'm painting the fence! Got my eye on a Cupronl Shade colour called 'Seabreeze' I'm board of the brown, want a bit of colour in my life!!!! ha ha X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning Everyone

Like a silly   i brought my monitor froms boots! And im still buying the stick from there aswell which is £22 for 20 i think!  Maybe i should look on amazon too.

Crossed4luck - Not as you predicted then    maybe with you ovulating late last month that its confused the monitor slightly or then again it might have it right and you may peak on day 14    Hope you have a lovely weekend in your garden.  No sunshine here yet, its still very cloudy   xx

Marie73 - Welcome to the thread   the ladies are here are lovely xx

Im on 7DPO today (seems to be dragging!).  When i took my temp it has dropped to 'just' above my coverline so alittle worried about that.

Hi Beanie - I would recommend that website for taking your temp, it has really helped me this month even though my monitor peaked a day after my temp detecting ovulation so that confused me slightly. But on a postive note i can compare this month with next months and that might give me more answers and it might make more sense then.  Hope your monitor arrives soon xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well today.

****TMI alert! Stop reading now if easily grossed out!****

Need a bit of advice&#8230;I'm only on CD4, AF nearly finished, just a bit of spotting so far today. This is unusual for me, AF usually lasts about 5 to 6 days, although I have used a 'mooncup' this cycle instead of usual tampons/pads etc - would that have made any difference do you think?

I've had what feels like ovulation pain on my right side today - can this be right, at only day 4 Last month I didn't ovulate til CD38! I'm so confused! Plus, I had what looked like EWCM just before and during AF, but surely can't have ovulated at this time?? And it's unusual for me to feel ovulation on my right side, I usually have it on my left. I've had an HSG and there were signs of 'occlusion' (ie, blockage) on my right tube but haven't yet had a repeat HSG to see if it is really blocked or if had just gone into spasm as the dye was being forced through.

Does anyone know if having a blocked tube stops you ovulating? Or can you ovulate but the egg just can't get down the tube?!

I'm used to having odd cycles - comes with the territory when you have PCOS - but the two cycles I've had in 2011 so far have been unusual. For info, here's my cycle pattern for the last year:

2011

Feb/March 51 days, ovulated CD38
Jan 23 days, no ovulation detected

2010
Dec 35 days, ovulated CD32
Nov 32 days, ovulated CD21
Oct 31 days ,ovulated CD21
Sept 29 days, ovulated CD15
Aug 33 days, no ovulation detected but was travelling for work
July 28 days , ovulated CD14
May/June 56 days, ovulated CD51
April 47 days, ovulated cd33

Hope this cycle turns out to be a bit more 'normal'. Plus, hope the CBFM is sat at the post office ready for me to collect tomorrow. I'll be really cheesed off it's a book or something DH has ordered from Amazon!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Day 11, no change. DH is home today so no doubt he will be like a dog on heat after 5 days away (I know, I know TMI). 
Sweetcheeks, I looked at them in Boots but the monitor was £100. Take a look at Amazon for the sticks, hopefully you wont need them for much longer  
Crossed, I have read that with MF issues its better to go every other day. Maybe try that then go for it when you hit your peak?
Still got AF cramps here as well plus faint +'s on the ovulation sticks. I would usually think I was ovulating by now but maybe not?

Its a minefield this TTC isnt it!


----------



## marie73

Hello all,

Well its nearly the weekend and work is awful so I am grinning like a fool. Work is horrible at the minute so     happy to have a couple of days off.

Its also around time for ovulation so its going to be a very nice weekend for me and DH. Well DH is always a bit of a nightmare and very lazy so might have to poke him a little to get him started!   

Hope you ladies are doing ok, loving reading about the CBFM's and how they are going. To be honest I am obsessed with pee sticks and knicker checking and BBT so it would soon become an addictive process for me - trying not to get tempted just yet by buying one but may have to conceed. 

Catkin it would be a suprise if you had ovulated that early going on your previous cycle are you doing BBT as that will show in a day or two, you could also nip out and buy some pee-sticks to see if it still detects a LH rise Especially if you only detected pain today it might still be high.

Sammysmiles - could you send some of what your husband has whilst working away please, mine works away 5 days and it makes little difference on a weekend...   Grrr - but I do love him.

Sweeetcheeks - a dip 7 dpo could be really good news - maybe implantation     I got my fingers crossed for you.

Hello to all other ladies I missed - hope your all doing ok. Enjoy the weekend.
Marie xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

Day 17 and still on high!! have been trying everynight, well almost I fell asleep on monday   .  DH is tired as he gets up at 4am everyday for work so needless to say our bedroom antics have been a little robotic this week.  This TTC totally takes out the excitement of   , routine seems to be get up for work, home from work, make supper then try to entice the DH to bed     well atleast it is the weekend and hopefully we will have a nice relaxing weekend!  Here's hoping the sun stays out to play

Button


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Catkin79 - It could be ovulation as i noticed your cycle was short in January so you never know, you may have another short cycle this month.  I really really hope its your monitor and then you'll know for sure whats happening.  Keep me posted xx

Sammysmiles - Hope you get lots this weekend then  

Marie73 - Ooo i hope so i didn't realise it could mean that.  Hope you get peak this weekend   xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Catkin - Hope it is your monitor waiting for you, like you my cycles were all over the place sometimes I had AF twice month it's only in the last year that they have settled to a regular cycle. Really hope cbfm can give you some info if you are ovulating.

Marie - Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend and you get to keep him busy   

Button - Hope you can relax with dh this weekend, but know what you mean about ttc taking the fun out of it all.

Hello everyone else, hope you all get to enjoy the weekend. My cbfm has shown up so fingers crossed that I get some info from it over the next few months. 

Sending hugs      

Beanie xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Just a quick update.....my temp was just above cover line again so I'm thinking no positive this month    it should remain higher to achieve pregnancy.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning ladies!!  I got my peak this morning...and my husband has only gone out to work for a few hours so I will be grabbing him asap    

Hope you are all having nice weekends xx

button


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Have  a nice afternooon/day then Button   

CD11 HIGH again for me, any HIGH yet Sammy? x


----------



## Beanie3

Button have a lovely day   

Crossed & Sammy really do hope you get your peaks soon   

Catkin hope it was your monitor waiting for you at the post office, that site you told me about looks really interesting have also gone a bought a basel thermonmeter. so fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are able to enjoy the weekend, sending hugs    

Beanie xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Got a high this morning CD12! woohoo, just waiting for the peak now but may not come for another week going off my long cycles.

Had a 'bit' ( ) last night, will try every other day now.

Beanie, good luck with the temp checking. It's probably a more accurate way to test I guess, plus you get to know your body a little more.

Button, lucky DH hey? Afternoon delight 

Crossed, great news with your high. When do you usually see your peak?


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey Sammy, Well before treatment my cycles were 28/29 days, but after ICSI (last months cycle) was 32 days and peaked on CD19, so not too sure when peak will come, if cycles back to normal will be 14/15/16 maybe but if same as last month got a way to go yet, no ov'type pains/feelings yet so will have to wait and see..........x


----------



## keyno1

Hello Ladies
Ive been off the radar for a few days . Hope everybody is doing OK ?  
OK so I'm a bit confussed as to what has happend to my CBFM , so as you know its not been asking me for test sticks on CD 14 , so i switched it on last night and it was asking me for a test stick instead of the mornings, so i think it has been doing this for the past few days as i have only been checking it in the morning. Why do you think it has done this , do you think i could be the time i set on CD1 (its like back to front ), because i checked i last night and it said CD15 , well today is CD15.
I collected urine sample this morning , do you think i will be OK to test the sample tonight, i have also bought some OPK just incase
Sorry for all questions , its driving me   
Hope everybody else OK ?
X


----------



## keyno1

Hello
Me again   . Ive just done test with urine collected this morning and I'm on high , hopefully shouldn't be to long before i get peak   
X


----------



## catkin79

Hi lovely ladies, 

Hope all of you on high/peak days are enjoying the     

AFM, my CBFM was at the post office - yay!  I've read through the booklet and am ready to start tomorrow, couldn't start today as got home too late to be within the 6 hour window that I want to test in.  I'm gonna have to cheat a little and tell the CBFM that tomorrow is CD5, when really it will be CD6 - I don't want to wait for start of next cycle to begin testing, and figure one day can't hurt too much, particularly as I usually ovulate later than most (if at all!).  Really hope CBFM works for me and my occasionally abnormally long cycles aren't a problem - booklet says the upper limit is 42 days but I've had 3 cycles of 50+ days in the last year.

xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Yeyyy keyno1, you go it working!! AND on a HIGH bonus!! Do you think you set it wrong somehow??

catkin79 - Good Luck with setting tomorrow and welcome to the CBFM roller coaster!  

Another busy wkend for me, looking this morning so risk assessment for work (yawnnnn) and then spend the rest of the day painting fence panels, aghhh, more fence paint tomorrow, think I need an early night!!.........I'm on a HIGH after all  

Night All...................X


----------



## keyno1

Hello Lovely Ladies
Yeah i think i must of set it wrong somehow   , did an OPK this morning and its positive , so will do my CBFM this evening and will be grabbing DH for plenty of   , Hope his    are up to it because i grabbed him yesterday morning in a panic  .
I'm off to work now , have a fab day everybody
X


----------



## Sammysmiles

Got my peak this morning, whoop whoop! DH has gone to Wembley today with DS1 but we managed to squeeze a bit in this morning before he went 

Will grab him again later


----------



## Beanie3

Hope those who got peaks have a very lovely day      xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning

Good luck to you all that have peak this weekend    sounds very promising, hope we get some BFP's this month  

Im on 9dpo.  On 6 and 7dpo my temp dropped to just above coverline but yesterday (8dpo) it rose again by 3 tenths so im not sure why it dropped for a couple of days but will keep tracking to see if how long it will stay high for xx


----------



## catkin79

Sweetcheeks

Some people have an 'implantation dip'. 7 to 8 DPO  tie in with this. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Catkin79 - Ooo i hope i'll keep   but i don't feel any different though!  Just got really sore (.)(.)'s but i always get that every month.  I've tried looking up on the internet but not getting many answers  
Glad your monitor turned up thats fab news, i think it may start asking you for a stick on day 6 or 8, yay your journey can now begin using CBFM.  Good luck with it   sending you   xx


----------



## keyno1

woop woop got my peak on CBFM this evening ,   
Hope everybody ok 
X


----------



## catkin79

Hello my lovelies,

Hope you've all had a fab weekend, and plenty of   for those with high/peak days!  

Keyno1 - hope you're having an early night  

Sweetcheeks - hope the temp stays high.  Keep us updated and fingers crossed! xx

AFM, too early for me to POAS for the CBFM yet but had rudies anyway! twice! Sunshine must have put me in a good mood    DH certainly wasn't complaining!  Expect to be asked for a stick tomorrow on CD6 (although really it will be CD7).  Seem to be getting Ovulation twinges early this month so hopefully a more reasonable cycle this time round.

Hugs to all   xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

I was asked for my first stick this morning (CD6 although it's really CD7) - as expected it shows 'Low'.

However, starting to get a bit of creamy CM so hopefully will ovulate earlier this month

 hugs to all x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I had another peak today, do you normally get 2?


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Yeah Sammy, 2 days of PEAK is normal, 

To be fair after your first month's cycle (when monitor needs pee tested sticks to work out your cycle), the monitor is set after you peak, it will always show 1 x PEAK after your 1st peak (so two altogether) and 1 x HIGH day the day after that, so your could cheat and reuse sticks to save buying more, he he. I will be cheating this month to save sticks, 

Another lady told me on another forum if you keep sticks for a month and let them dry out you can re-use them, obviously CB would never recommend this as they would be out of business. Not reused any yet, but I do keep all my sticks and write the CD day on them so I can look at them to judge against for next cycle. 

Does anyone else keep monitor sticks??

Oh and as for me, another HIGH today, day CD13, BD'ed last night, gonna start doing it every other day now till PEAK. Do you ladies BD every HIGH and PEAK day or every other day to give spermys a chance to regroup  ?

x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, can i join you all please?

We have a daughter (age 16) then we spent the next 16yrs trying for no2 trying everything possible IUI, IVF & FET but got nothing but BFN so we gave up, that was until we got our surprise BFP in 2009 so now have a beautiful 1yr old son.  We thought that was it for us but then a few weeks after giving birth routine bloods showed up that i have an immune disorder (Hashimotos Disease) and i was told i have probably had it for years and it might just be responsible for my fertility problems so now i am on the right meds we want to give it a shot so we are back TTC no3 with the help of my new best friend, my CBFM   .

Hope to get to chat to you all soon

Tracyxx

Crossed4luck or Mazv could you please add me to the list, my last cycle was the 8th April & Ovulation is today, the 19th April x


----------



## Tracyxx

Sammysmiles said:


> I had another peak today, do you normally get 2?


Sammy when i read up on the CBFM i found out that after a few cycles the machine is set to stop reading the sticks after you get your 1st peak so every cycle you will always get PEAK/PEAK/HIGH/LOW so using new test sticks after your 1st peak is just a waste of sticks. My monitor always asks for sticks from CD6 but my af lasts for 8 days and i never get a PEAK until day 11 at the earliest so i have started using re-using old negative sticks for day 6 & 7 when i know i am going to get lows anyway, then i use new sticks every day until my 1st peak then i know the machine will stop reading them so i go back to old sticks again. I just got my 1st peak today on CD11 so as of tomorrow i will be back on old sticks so i only used new test sticks on days 8, 9, 10 & 11 so 4 sticks in total which means a box of 20 will last me for 4 or 5 cycles.

So this month i got -

Day 6 - LOW (USED OLD STICK BECAUSE STILL HAVE AF)
Day 7 - LOW (USED OLD STICK BECAUSE STILL HAVE AF)

Day 8 - LOW (NEW STICK)
Day 9 - HIGH (NEW STICK)
Day 10 - HIGH (NEW STICK)
Day 11 - PEAK (NEW STICK)

After 1st Peak (today) the machine stops reading sticks and is programmed to give me the same results every month so i just start re-using old sticks.

Day 12 - PEAK (WILL USE OLD STICK BECAUSE MACHINE IS SET TO GIVE ME A PEAK ANYWAY)
Day 13 - HIGH (WILL USE OLD STICK BECAUSE MACHINE IS SET TO GIVE ME A HIGH ANYWAY)
Day 14 - LOW (WILL USE OLD STICK BECAUSE MACHINE IS SET TO GIVE ME A LOW ANYWAY)

So this month i have only used 4 new sticks 

Can i ask does everyone feel they ovulate on their 2nd peak day? I have always thought so and today was my 1st peak day and i just happened to have a scan today and the doctor said i hadn't ovulated yet but it wasn't too far away so i am now convinced that i don't ovulate until at least my 2nd Peak day.

Tracyx


----------



## keyno1

Good Morning lovely ladies

Hope everybody is doing good. Welcome to to thread Tracyxx , i hope you get miracle number 3 . stories like yours truly inspire me and give me lots of hope   

I have started to reuse my old sticks , only after i get my first peak though. It also works out much cheaper   

Well I'm officially all   out !!!!   , Think DH will be glad of the rest . Think my cycle will shorter this month as i got my peak on CD16 where as before its been CD18 and CD20 . 
   it works this month but i don't think we left it long enough between each   for DH     to improve , its so difficult to tell when you reach peak at different times of the month.

Lots of     to everybody.
X


----------



## Vaudelin

It's funny how we are all so different isn't it!  I had a high on days 9 and 10 and think I will get a peak tomorrow which will only be day 11.  I think this is really early but wanted to use the monitor again just to see what was happening as I had lost all track of my cycles.  So after getting our peak we could just turn the monitor on and off and not bother POAS at all if the monitor is programmed to go back to low which makes sense.  After all, we are only really interested in the peak aren't we girls - nothing else matters!

xx


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies can I join you please?

My hubby had a vasectomy reversal in March last year, we used a CBFM for the first time in December and were lucky enough to get a BFP that cycle! Unfortunately it ending in MC at 10 1/2 weeks. My first post MC AF arrived on Sunday so I've reset my monitor and can't wait to start POAS

So CD1 for me is 18th April - OV I haven't got a clue! 

Look forward to chatting to you all! I'll have a read through your posts to catch up,   hope to see lots of BFP's soon!!! xxx


----------



## marie73

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all doing ok - not really posted much to date but been reading with interest. Don't know about everyone else but its notice to have company in our monthly 2ww, it can get pretty lonely doing the 2ww month after month with no joy!

Tracyxx - I normally OV on day 11 with a peak but from the other symptons EWCM, ov pain etc I think its always day 12 for me. IT took me about 6 months to realise this though!! 

Keyno does your DH have low motility if you want to wait a day between BMS - what do other people do on our thread? Anyone any good advice?

Sammy I normally get 2 had one month with 3 don't know what happened there - though DH was going to pass out!  

Crossed4luck - we normally BD once maybe twice but noramlly only on first peak day. Think that is where we have been oging wrong and this month we have done the day either side too. Will wait for results!

Hey LisaD so sorry about your MC   - hopefully it won't be long till you get soem good news again.  

Hello to all other ladies trying - hope your month is going well.

AFM - Not using anything this month, pee sticks, CBFM or BBT and so far its going fine - had lots of BMS around day 10, 111 and 12 which is when I normally OV, so fingers crossed we get some good results. I am really hoping for good results on this thread. 
Love and  to all,
Marie xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Tracy, thanks for your great advice. It has helped me lots, I love the idea of using the sticks again but how do I dry them out without having them 'on show'? I may not go down this route just yet but they are blimming pricey   

Well so far this month:
CD12 - High had BMS
CD13 - High, no BMS
CD14 - Peak, BMS
CD15 - Peak, BMS
CD16 - May try and sneak some in later, but would rather do it every other day to give his swimmers a fighting chance   

Marie, 3 peaks! Gosh, DH would be worn out  we call it robotic sex when I ovulate. Sounds terrible but we tend to do it the first 2 weeks of the month then nothing so we are trying to space it out 

Hi Lisa, welcome and good luck hun   

I guess I am in the 2WW wait now but after you have had so many you dont really get excited do you   

MIRACLES DO HAPPEN LADIES


----------



## catkin79

Hello my lovelies!

Hope we're all well today.

*Crossed4Luck * - Great tip about not needing to POAS after you get your peak - will definitely do that as could cost me a fortune on pee sticks with my long cycles! Any sign of a PEAK yet? I intend to BD every other day once I get my first HIGH, whether that actually happens or not remains to be seen! Xxx

*Sweetcheeks * - how's that temperature doing? Still above the coverline? Hope you're not going out of your mind in the 2WW! Xxx

*Squirrels * - you still with us hun? Hope you're OK! Xxx

*Button butterfly * - Hope you made use of your PEAK and aren't going too mad in the 2WW.xxx

*Sammysmiles * - that's some serious baby dancing! Where do you find the energy?! Especially as you've got a little one to run round after! Hope you get your miracle this month xxx

*Beanie * - How are you finding the CBFM? Have you been asked for any sticks yet? Are you still keeping up with the BBT charting? Big hugs xxx

*Keyno1 * - Hope the 2WW isn't dragging too much. Fingers crossed the  were up to it this month and you get the BFP! Xxx

*Marie73 * - sounds like you managed to poke DH into action! Have you managed to cut down on your knicker checking?! I'm knicker checking myself at the moment to see if EWCM has arrived yet! Xxx

*Tracyxx * - Welcome! Wow, 16 years TTC, how do you it?! I sometimes can't believe I've been trying for nearly 5 years and it hasn't happened yet. Your surprise BFP gives me the hope though that it can and WILL happen. Hope number 3 comes along really soon for you. Thanks for the tips around reusing pee sticks, will definitely do this after my first cycle. Will pay attention to see if I ovulate on first or second peak day and get back to you - I check my BBT too so should hopefully get a good indication. Xxx

*Vaudelin * - Hi, nice to see you on this thread. Hope you get your peak tomorrow! Xxx

*LisaD * - Hi, nice to see you too. So sorry about your miscarriage, it must be devastating. Hope AF is being kind to you. Sending positive energy your way   xxx

Hi to anyone I've missed!

AFM, CD8 - Low on CBFM. Saving energy before baby dancing at the weekend!

 Hugs to all xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies, me again!

Came across this and thought I'd share...http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I might follow this for a few cycles and see what happens!

xxx

/links


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and a good start to the week.

Have started testing with the sticks today so it will be interesting to see what happens, just waiting on thermometer to arrive then can start temp tracking.

Here's some positive vibes to everyone 

  

Beanie x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, still on HIGH as I thought it would be, even on a 28/29 day cycle I'm not conviced that I ov' normal date (14th) I always thought it was late. This is why I dont start BD'ing till a bit further along as its wasted, fingers crossed not a 32 day cycle again, as ov'ing on CD 19 and long cycle was not what I was like before the failed ICSI.......

CD1 - CD8 LOW (no sticks required)
CD9 - LOW (Sticks start)
CD10 - HIGH
CD11 - HIGH
CD12 - HIGH
CD13 - HIGH - BD'ed
CD14 - HIGH
CD15 - HIGH


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Oh and ladies I set up a poll about how often we all baby dance (BD), feel free to make a vote......it's called (below) and in same section as this thread....happy voting!! 

Where Male Fertility an issue - Sperm issues


----------



## Beanie3

Good morning everyone

Crossed4luck - hope you get to see your peak real soon   

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Crossed4Luck - this is why I love the CBFM as you can see exactly what is going on.  Hopefully you will get your peak very soon.

My cycle looks like it has returned to normal after shed loads of ABs for hidden C and I got my peak this morning on day 11.  I presume we start to ovulate 36 hours after the first peak day as I think I get two peak days?  Anyway, I jumped on DH last night  - not sure he will be up for it tonight as well - will defo have to jump on him tomorrow no matter what!  We are out for drinks tomorrow night so hopefully that will help get him in the mood!  

Hope you are all OK on this gorgeous sunny day.  It's going to be 26 degrees in London woo hoo!

xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

Sorry I havent posted for a few days I have been busy busy busy!!  I peaked on sat and sunday, had a high on monday then low yesterday.  I switched on the monitor this morning and it is still asking for pee sticks, have any of you had this before? I would have thought the monitor would stop asking for sticks until next cycle   

Have been using preseed lubricant aswell on peak days as aparently this offers a friendly environment for the little swimmers!!  

Hope you are all well.  

Button


----------



## LisaD*

Hi everyone what a beautiful day again! Can't wait for a nice long weekend   

Hi button - I think (I might be wrong) it asks you for 10 sticks at a time, so if you haven't peaked during the first 10 sticks it will carry on for another 10 sticks even if you peak on the 11th! If that makes sense?? The best thing to do is keep your stick for the first low you get after your peak and use that until it stops asking you for sticks - it'll save you lots of money! Good luck I hope this is your month!      I'm thinking about preseed.......

Tracyxx - after reading your post I'll be able to save even more sticks! Thank you 

Hope you're all ok and the weather is giving you all lots of PMA      

I'm starting to feel more like my old self even though I'm finding some days harder than others. AF seems to be easing off so hopfully we'll be trying again soon! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello All

Hope your all well, just a quick update from me.

Im on 12dpo and my temp is still above coverline but looking at the galleries i have noticed even non-pregnancy charts temps stay above the coverline but drop the day before AF starts so im guessing its just a waiting game, its driving me mad.  Had AF pains today aswell     boo hoo.

Good luck to everyone who has just reached their peak or are approaching peak.  Would love to hear of a BFP (or BFP's) on this thread this month   xxx


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Just a quick visit from me before heading to bed...

Sweetcheeks - got my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't arrive - maybe you can be our first BFP.    I normally do my BBT and always see the temp drop 1-2 days before AF arrives. Wishing you sticky vibes that the temp stays up.

LisaD I am with you on looking forward to the weekend - and lovely weather too - especially good for all the ladies on the 2 ww lot less stressful than being at work  

Button - we haven't tried preseed but think we might now you said that - where did you buy it from?  Did anyone else here about saliva as well have read mixed reports that this can be bad for swimmers?  

Vaudelin - hope you managed to squeeze and extra BD out of your hubby tonight ? If not best of luck for tomorrow - if my hubby has to do 2 days of BD in a row he nearly passes out - we got 3 days in this month - was able to bribe him by saying he could have a car if he didn't have to pay for IVF - don't know how many months that carrot will work for though!

Crossed4luck will take a look at the poll later - that sounds really interesting - how weird is it that this site makes us so comfortable telling strangers how many times we baby dance, when we pee and the amount of times we knicker check. It really is a fab resource of support. 

AFM - nothing really to report - on 2 ww now - should get AF around 3rd of May so will update you all as it goes with the never ending knicker check and symptom spotting that has become my monthly ritual. 

Night night ladies
Marie xx


----------



## keyno1

Cross4luck i wonderd what BD stood for    !!!! will pst properly later.
X


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Morning ladies, got my PEAK today CD16, so earlier than last time, hopefully thats a sign that my cycle is going back to normal now, yippe.

So BD, tonight, tomorrow and the day after just incase, will be a busy few days!! lol x


----------



## LisaD*

Good luck crossed4luck! Looks like you're in for a fun weekend   

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to a long weekend! I know I am! 

AF is on her way out thank god! We'll be starting BD every other day from Sunday (CD

Just realised I forgot to turn my monitor on this morning!!!! Will it be ok?  ?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi LisaD - Sorry to hear about your loss    big  to you.

Don't worry about your monitor its ok if you don't turn it on everyday, sometimes i don't while im in my 2ww's

Good luck for this month   xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm pretty sure I have forgotten to turn my monitor on once or twice - not really essential at this part of your cycle.  I wouldn't worry about it.

x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi ladies,

Looks like another fun filled weekend of BMS over here doesnt it?

We ended up with 2 peaks and a high this month so managed to get lots in. DH is being extra nice to me right now with all this lovemaking   

As for me 4dpo and feel absolutely no different to any other month    day 17 today (well 18 really) so 10 days to go    for a miracle!


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Yeah I'm deffo gonna take advantage of BD'ing this weekend to make up for my sucky news today, as you know we had ICSI fail, that go was NHS founded, in glos you only get ONE go, I aprealed against it, the meeting was today and its still a NO, so we deffo have to self fund, post code lottery really gets on my wick, Grrrrrr 

Anyone got any ideas how to get £7k in six months, ha ha ha!

Fingers crossed after this month we wont need it! x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

*Crossed4Luck Sorry to hear about your appeal, that sucks!!! I really hope you get lucky this month and don't have to find 7K! So make sure you get lots in today  Hope this is the peak for you xx

Sammysmiles Hope you got lucky to with your peak. Im on 13dpo today and im the same don't feel any different. I have had sore (.)(.)'s most days (but that is norm for me) and i had AF pains yesterday  not long to wait now thought, hope your 2ww goes quick xx

Marie73 Thankyou, no show of AF yet and my temp only just above my coverline. What dpo day are you on? When you check your CM do you just check your knickers or do it internally? Hope you don't mind me asking  xx

How all this sunny weather is going to bring us some luck xxx*


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

** HOPE


----------



## mooers

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me jumping on here, but I'm looking for a bit of advice. I dusted off my CBFM this month, as I'm back on a waiting list for IUI now. I used my first stick today, CD6, and got a high reading. That's can't be right can it? I used to get my high readings on day 10 when I used it before. Has anyone else had a high reading this early?

Thanks!


----------



## marie73

Hello lovely ladies,

Crossed4luck that really sucks (can I said that word - sorry Mod if I can't)... I reckon with the amount of PMA on here and support we are due a few BFP's. Requesting now from whoever has control of this that you get one!     Big hugs ands make the most of BD this weekend - maybe this month will be your month and you can stick up two proverbial fingers to your NHS trust you did it yourselves.

Sweetcheeck - TMI coming for those not wanting to read - I am an avid knicker checker but always check inside - I just find it easier to check and know for definate which it is - but will only check inside once a day - where as knicker check is done so many time sits ridiculous. Did say I was going to develop a new pair of knickers with slogans in the bottom - like get back to work, its not chnaged since 20 minutes ago etc....  

Sammysmiles - we are 4dpo too and to be honest I don't feel anything either but I think its too early yet. Lets keep our fingers crossed that we get some goods signs..   

Love to all the others who I haven't mentioned.  

Happy Easter everyone - have a lovely weekend enjoying the sun whatever you are doing.
      
Marie xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Mooers - that does seem a bit early to me to get a high but we are all different.  I would just stick with it and see what happens.


----------



## mooers

Thanks Vaudelin. I'll just go with the flow, and   !!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Marie73 - That just made me laugh so much.....I think i need slogan knickers to  .  I always check internally to because sometimes when i check my knickers it looks dry but then when i check internally its creamy white.  Im constantly checking aswell and im also checking my temp so im always checking that to!  Do you check temp?  Good luck in your 2ww, hope it goes for quick for you and that its good news    Im on 13dpo and don't feel any different either but i did have AF pains yesterday    will have to wait and see xx

Mooers - Welcome to the thread, are you going to join us until you get called for your iui?  It doesn't sound right with your sticks but you never know.  If you haven't used it for awhile im not sure if you should of re-set?  What does everyone else think?  Good luck this month xx


----------



## mooers

Hi Sweetcheeks, I've been lurking on here for a week or so with the intention of joining, but I'm about to go on holiday for a couple of weeks, so I didn't want to join and then disappear! It's going to be several months before I start IUI, so I'll definitely start posting on here when I get back. It's so nice to have company if you know what I mean, I don't know anyone in 'real life' who is having fertility treatment, so this website is a bit of a lifesaver.  

Good luck to everyone, and I look forward to getting to know you all when I get back


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Mooers - Have a fab holiday.  We're going away next week    where you off to?  Looking forward to be talking to you when you come back.  The ladies are on here are lovely and so helpful    Its a shame you have to wait so long for your IUI but hopefully it will fly by......xx


----------



## mooers

I'm off to a quiet bit of Majorca. Just want to read and sleep, and hopefully Majorcan BMS will do the trick! Where are you off to?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Have a lovely weekend, hope you all get to enjoy the lovely weather, I got a high today CD9 so will be interesting to see how the weekned goes, but have warned dh he may be a busy boy   

Hugs Beanie


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mooers - I love majorca because that is the place where i conceived my miracle daughter    i hope you have the same luck as i did while your there    Sending you lots and lots of     
We're going to the algarve, portugal, can't wait xx

Beanie - Congrats with your high   you and your dh are going to be bouncing bunnies over the weekend   xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Everyone

AF arrived today   boo hoo!    Nevermind maybe this cycle  

I've never known my luteal phase before but i can now tell you that this month it was 13days.  I've googled it and 13days is classed as normal so im happy about that.  I had no spotting prior (last month i had 2days) so im thinking i don't need to take B6 vitamins.

Only question i want to ask you guys is........

During this cycle my monitor peaked with my last stick on CD25 so i nearly missed it!  Do you think i should trick the monitor and tell it that im on CD1 when really im on CD5? (incase i miss my peak) or do you think the monitor will take it into account and not ask me for my first stick till CD8 or later? (First stick thic cycle was CD6)  Hope that makes sense.

Crossed4Luck - Could you update my details please?  BFN for me this month   AF is today.  Not sure how i fit in though as im abit ahead of all the other ladies.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the sunshine today and sorry that this post is all about me, its quiet on here today xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

I need some advice, today is cd 10 and i am showing peak after having only 1 day of high ? Could the monitor be correct. My average cycle is 27 days.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, I had 1 high then 2 peaks. I think anyway, have a read back.

Go get some loving in


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you sammysmiles. Oh I have msg dh warning him    I was worried that it might have been bit early to see a peak xx


----------



## keyno1

Hiya Everybody
Hope everybody is doing OK and enjoying a nice long weekend?

Beanie when i first started using the CBFM i only got one high and then went straight to peak , ireviews i have read tells of womens different experiences wit the monitor and how they didn't realise the different times of the month when they ovulated.
Hope you have a great weekend BD   

Sammysmiles how are you getting on with your 2ww? think we peaked around the same time.

Sweetcheeks , sorry to hear you AF has arrived send you lots of   

Moores - i hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday and would definitely agree this website is great , its stopped me many of times from going   

Cross4luck I'm so sorry hun to hear that your pct wont fund any more tx , sending you a big   . I'm really hoping you get you BFP and getting lots of   this weekend.

Hello to everybody else.

Well I'm on 2ww now , to be honest I'm not feeling very hopefull as i have already been getting AF pains   and i dont think me and DH left it long enough for DH swimmers to improve between each BD . My DH has poor sperm both in mobility and count , do you think when i get a peak next time i should wait till the next day to BD as i says in the booklet when you get peak you should ovulate 24 - 36 hours afterwards . I think  when we are BD on the first peak we could actually miss ovulation , its driving me   . Also ladies who's DH sperm is poor how long do you leave it between each BD , should it be at least 3 days . Sorry for all questions , I'm so confused
Take care
X


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry i havn't been posting much, but i had to have a coloscopy last week because my Gp thought she seen something abnormal on my cervix during my smear.  It turned out to be nothing serious but im still glad i had it checked out, but they took a biopsy of the lining of the uterus which left me with a lot of bleeding so i though i better sit this month out just to be safe.

At my appointment the doctor asked me if he could do a scan to check for polyps & fibroids so of course i wasn't going to pass up the chance of a scan and it was very infomative as the morning of my appointment i got my 1st peak and during the scan the doctor looked at my ovaries and said my biggest follicle was on the left and i would be ovulating in a few days which made me stop and think as i always assumed i ovulated on my 2nd peak day so i done some reading and found that although most people ovulate on there 2nd peak day some months it can be on the HIGH day after the 2 PEAK days.  So from next month i am going to change my whole plan as i always BD on my two PEAK then stop i never ever BD any days after my peaks which means i could be missing ovulation some months.

I read yesterday that if you are using the monitor you should BD every 2nd night from CD8, then BD on the 1st PEAK, 2nd PEAK, HIGH then miss a night, then BD on the next day just to be sure so im going to try this next month so i better warn o/h to be ready  .

Keyno1 - I read that if it's just the count that is low then you should BD every 2nd night but if its motility then the more often the better as motility will get worse the longer you leave them so every day is ok.

Beanie - I have had everything from no high days to 3/4.  You monitor gives you a HIGH when it detects your estrogen levels are rising (which happen's before your surge) then you get your PEAK when it detects your LH surge so it just means some months your estrogen level is higher/lower that others which doesn't matter, its only the PEAK thats important   .

Sweetcheeks - How long have you been using the monitor?.  The instructions say the monitor takes 3 months to adapt to your cycle so if you don''t ovulate till late in the cycle then it will adjust and stop asking for sticks till later, if you have been using it for while then i would keep testing on the correct days but use old sticks until you know you are due to ovulate.  I ovulate between day 11 & 13 so i never use new sticks until day 8 at the earliest, day 6 & 7 i use old sticks from the previous month.

Mooers & Sweetcheeks i am so jealous you are both going away as i havn't been on a holiday for 4 years so i am definately going away next year unless im pregnant of course   

Tracyx


----------



## keyno1

Hi Tracyxx
I hope your feeling better .Ive been concentrating a lot of our efforts on the first peak but i think next month i will concentrating more on 2nd peak and next high. It does say in the CBFM booklet when you get your peak you will ovulate 24-36 hrs later.
Time to change tactics i think   
Hope everybody is having a lovely easter.
X


----------



## Tracyxx

Keyno1 I am the very same as i read it's better for the sperm to be there waiting so mainly concentrate on my HIGH then the 1st Peak where as the sperm meets egg plan puts a lot of emphasis on both peaks and then the high so I could have been missing ovulation every month so next month it's PEAK/PEAK/HIGH for us.


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, sorry been absent on the thread been, I'm visiting my friends in London at the mo, will be back home tomorrow, so just thought I'd pop by and say 'hi'

I had my peak thursday and friday, BD'ed once thur, twice friday and as yesterday was a high, BD'ed yesterday too, so plenty, ha ha, so I am now too in the two week wait XX


----------



## button butterfly

hiya 

hows everyone?  Havent been on for a good few days!!!! Have been away for the weekend with work mates so that has kept my mind off things!  This is day 26 and so hoping AF stays away but I do feel a few twinges and my cycle is normally 28-29 days.  Not feeling any different so I will wait and see...........

Anyone tired from having a busy weekend   

Button


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone
Hope you all got to enjoy the weekend, thank you for you replies has helped me understand a little, got 2nd peak today but due to both being poorly with colds we may have missed it this month possibly but thats fine at least I have an idea of how my cycle works.
Hope you all have a lovely BH 

Beanie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Day 20 (21) here, sore (.) (.) 's as per usual and AF pains. My little optimism has shrunk as I don't feel any different. One week to go til D day 

Apparently it's better to do it every other day around high/peak days but when you see the peak it's hard not to get excited and get on it 

Anyone else feeling anything in our 2WW?

Beanie, if we ovulate 24/36 hours after the first peak you still have a chance. Robotic sex,


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Everyone, hope you all had a lovely easter.

Sammysmiles - Sounds like you have the same effects as me during your 2WW.  Really hope AF stays away for you.

Crossed4luck - Hope your having a lovely time, have really missed you

Traceyxx - Sorry to hear whats happened.  Sounds like you've been through alot lately.  Big  's to you.  Are you using your monitor?  This will be the 4th cycle that I've been using the monitor so i decided to set the monitor with my correct CD so I'm praying it will ask for a stick later than normal.  The last 3cycles its always asked for my 1st stick on CD6.   that it asks me on CD8 or later.  With my holiday next week I'm hoping it relaxes me alot me but i will have to take my monitor with me!  Hope DP doesn't mind lol.

Button Butterfly -   AF stays away for you

Keyno1 - Thankyou but there's always this month!  My favourite saying ha ha.  How are you?  What CD you on?  I'm hoping your AF doesn't start.

xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry haven’t posted recently, have been away for a few days over Easter.  How is everyone?

Crossed4Luck – Sounds like you got plenty of BD’ing in this month! Fingers crossed it results in a BFP for you hun!  Hope the 2WW isn’t too tortuous for you!

Sweetcheeks – sorry to hear AF arrived.  A luteal phase of 13 days is encouraging though, and sounds like you don’t need to take B6.  Enjoy your holiday in Portugal hun!

Squirrels – you still with us hun? Hope you’re OK

Button butterfly – Hope AF hasn’t arrived and stays away! Is today official test day?  Would be lovely to get some good newsxxx
Sammysmiles – don’t lose your initial optimism, I know people who got their BFP and didn’t feel any different several weeks into their pregnancy. One said that it still felt as if AF was going to come any minute til about week 6.  Keep the faith! Xxx

Beanie – Hope you’re well hun and still feeling positive.  How’ve you found the first month with the CBFM?  Are you still charting your BBT? And if so, did you get a temp rise around the same time as your PEAK?

Keyno1 – Hope the 2WW isn’t too tortuous! Praying AF stays away.  I’ve heard it’s best to do the deed every other day, to give the sperm time to recover.  Have a look at the link to the ‘sperm meets egg’ plan I posted a few days ago.

Marie73 – hi hun, hope you’re well.  I always look forward to your posts and often laugh out loud.  The slogan knickers sound ace – maybe you should go on Dragons’ Den!  I too have started checking CM internally to make sure I get it right!

Tracyxx – have read your diary today, glad your tests came back clear and everything looks in order for you to be able to conceive naturally!  You’ve piqued my interest about Oestrogen dominance.  I too have many of the symptoms so will be doing a bit of research on it later today!

LisaD – hope you’re enjoying the BD’ing.  I always plan to give it a go every other day but never quite get round to it!  Haven’t had a High, let alone a Peak day yet so still got time.

Vaudelin – HI, think you’re in 2WW now? Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you x

Hi to anyone I’ve missed!  I need to ask you ladies for some advice but DH has kindly set up my Wii Fit so I’m going to have my first go on it now...will be back online later! xxx


----------



## catkin79

Oh dear, had a go on the Wii and apparently my Wii Fit age is 43! 12 years older than my actual age!  Did it again later and it dropped to 36, but still not good!  Will need to do a bit every day I think to get it down and hopefully lose some weight too!

Right, lovely ladies, need some advice...might be TMI but need your help!

Today is CD16 and no sign of a HIGH let alone a PEAK yet.  Ordinarily I wouldn't worry too much as I know I ovulate later than most, usually around CD19-21, but last month was really late at CD38.  Reason I'm a little worried is because I have been much more observent about my CM this month - previously I'd note what I saw when I wiped or checked my knickers, but this month I'm checking internally, and also trying to check the position of my cervix (although not sure how well I'm doing the latter!).  So far I observed the typical pattern of CM, sticky, creamy, now sort of watery/creamy but not yet EWCM.  So, my question is, when you get your HIGHs and PEAKS, what sort of CM are you observing?  Should I only expect to get a HIGH/PEAK when I get EWCM?

Initially I thought I might be getting mis-readings from the CBFM as had been POAS while I was away, rather than peeing in a cup and dipping as I do at home, but peed and dipped today and still got a LOW.  I am getting ovulation type pains though so hopefully will get EWCM and a PEAK soon - I'm off work for next few days so want to get down to some  !!

xxx    xxx


----------



## marie73

Hello all

Just a quick post to say Happy Easter - hope everyone is doing ok. Furious knicker checking has started here in Doncaster - one week into 2 ww - OTD for me is 3rd of May. Can't really say I am feeling positive or negative either way at minute - think after so many times of negative results you just try and keep yourself negative as a bit of protection when the wicked witch arrives. 

Catkin - I normally get EWCM around peak - although sometimes a day or two afterwards which is always a pain as DH nearly has a heart attack when I tell him he has to do BMS again just one or two days after our 'operation egg' time. That's our code for peak time. 

Beanie    big hug to you - know how gutting it is when you miss the peak - but hope you managed to get some BMS in the day or two after - you never know you could have ovulated a little late and still make it. 

To all other ladies on the 2ww     sending sticky vibes - lets have our first BFP this month to give us all a little hope. 

Those approaching "operation egg" -     enjoy.

Marie xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

More AF pains, pee-ing every 5 minutes and erm..... 3 poos today    That can only mean AF is on the way. I am on day 22/23 so wondering if AF may show her face early? Not feeling to   , I am going to order some pre-seed and an instead cup for next month. Every little helps   

Marie, lots of sticky vibes for you. I hope you are succesful    as you said a BFP would be lovely for this thread.

Catkin, no advice here just keep on with the sticks and fingers crossed for a positive. 

Sweetcheeks, are we at the same stage in our cycle? Its frustrating not knowing whats going on in there isnt it?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls
Quick post sadly have had few manic days at work, but to send hugs and positive vibes             , will have a read and a proper catch up post tommorrow.

Beanie xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey Ladies........

Beanie – Me too, feels like I’ve been missing loads on this thread, been reading up on everyone, only just got round to catch up now

Sammysmiles – Funny you should say about the poo-thing, I get the urge for a couple if large poo’s before AF, I suffer from IBS and have a tilted womb, so I put mine down to aggravated womb rubbing on bowl kicking off the IBS, god we soooo over share on here lol

marie73 -  I know what you mean about hard to stay positive every month, you just start to ‘presume’ it’s a negative every time, chin up hun XX

Catkin -  I get EWCM around ov, normally couple days before. After ov I get sticky, thick, white CM and lots of it, for a few days after, its one of the ways I can confirm I’ve ov’ed as it happens everytime. Oh and I check internally now, been doing that for a few months, never used to, used to check on knickers, but sometimes I don’t get enough of it to be able to judge.

sweetcheeks2009 – I noticed you has AF, I’m gonna set up another cycle page for April/May if your interested, will give it a week so more ladies can join ya, HUGs on BFN, next month will be your month x

button butterfly – I noticed last post was CD26, and normally cycle of 28/29, did the witch get ya??

Tracyxx & keyno1 – Good tactics ladies, maybe I should also aim for everyother day and making sure sermies waiting for egg too

mooers -  You still in Majorca??

Squirrels, LisaD*, Vaudelin – How are you ladies, hows your cycles going??

AFM - Now I'm in the two week wait, not so 'crazy' as I usually as, normally I'm symptom checking every 5 mins, checking the internet for every little bit of info, however so far, so laid back, maybe it's cause I'm off work chillaxing?!?!  

xx


----------



## squirrels

Hi All

Sorry went AWOL from the thread......went away for a few days & then lap top broke (its not easy for me to access FF at work cos I share an office).

I see theres been lots happening.....I need to have a good read and catch up, but in the meantime:   to those who've had BFN &   for those who busy BD'g or are in the 2ww.

Update from me - I got my peak on day CD17 (21st April) so its CD23 today.  A bit better than last month so hopefully my cycles are getting back to normal.  I'm not producing anywhere near as much EWCM as I used to though (which makes me think the poor swimmers might not have gotten anywhere with not much to swim in!).  Trying to stay positive though & already making plans for next month - I'm going to try taking EPO from CD1-14 (apparently increases EWCM) & Ive ordered some Conceive plus lubricant to try (?good when motility is an issue).

Hope everyone has some nice plans for the long weekend (wish we could have all these bank hols every year!)

H x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey squirrels, 

Just wanted to say this month I bought some concieve plus to help with issues like you said, obviously not near AF time yet to say if its 'worked' or not, but I can say it certainily helps the situation, its hard trying to get in the right mood all the time when its BMS, and I find a little bit of lube goes along way, if you excuse the pun, I would certainly recomend. Oh and the only thing I did find is it stays 'cool' so dont shock hubby to much and be preparied if it being used on you for a cold sensation........not to be too graphic, but I really like it!!!  lol

X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies

How is everyone getting on in the 2ww? Sending you all lots of   and I'm   that one of you (or more!   get a BFP.

Crossed4luck - New thread sounds good, let me know once its setup  

Sammysmiles - I think I'm a week or so ahead of you as my AF has already arrived   so I'm now on CD7

Catkin79 - Thankyou, i go on Sunday so I'm busy at the moment trying to get all the washing and ironing sorted so i can get packed!

I decided to set my monitor to the correct CD this month, always have done but wasn't sure to trick it this month with my peak day being my last stick last month!  But I'm on CD7 today and it hasn't asked for a stick yet, normally asks on CD6 so I'm glad i didn't trick the monitor as it looks like it has took last months peak into consideration    I have a feeling it may ask for one tomorrow though so looks like I'll be taking my monitor on holiday eek, i hope i don't forget.

Baby Dust to you all xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls
Gosh work has been real manic will be glad when things will be back to normal next week, joys of working all BH's. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Been reading low since Tues. But decided to put this cycle to trial run. Going all out next cycle, hopefully cold should be gone by then.
Sending hugs to those with bfn       and sending lots positive vibes to those on 2ww        
Well better get stuff sorted for work boo boo
Beanie xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hows everyone doing?

I am on day 31 (didnt test on day 28 as sometimes my AF plays tricks on me and I didnt want to get too excited!! Spotting a little very small amounts of brown discharge (sorry) but nothing else.  Away to get fake tan applied today as we are away for a wedding over the weekend so if AF doesnt arrive I will test when I come back! I know what you are all saying but I have got soo excited before and then came down with a great big thump so I have decided to ensure that I wait a while before testing.  Hope you all have great weekends and will catch up with you all when I get back.  

Button


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Button Butterfly - Wow that sounds very promising.  I really hope you get a BFP! Im   for you that you do.  Sending you lots of      Keep us posted.  I would have to test if it was me    Have a lovely weekend at the wedding xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one as im packing for my holidays  

CD9 today and the monitor asked for its first stick, which was low, as i expected but it looks like the monitor has got to know my cycles now by asking for the first stick later than normal yay  

Hope you enjoyed the wedding yesterday, if you watched it, i did and thought they both looked great together.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Button butterfly, I know what you mean about AF. My body seems to play awful tricks on me sometimes    but fingers crossed you get some good news hun. Hope the wedding was wonderful, its perfect weather for it.

sweetcheeks, have a good time. Good to know that your monitor is getting used to your cycle, how long have you been using the monitor for?

Still no AF here but day 27 so should be showing up tomorrow. Have some horrid pains so it wont be too long now. I am waiting for it to arrive before I get my new supplies from Amazon. Anyone else feeling    Or are you resting from all the BMS-ing


----------



## squirrels

Hi all.

Hope everyone has enjoyed another lovely sunny day. I thought the wedding yesterday was fab...Kate looked amazing (just like Grace Kelly - Ive always loved her dress).

Button - I know what you mean about not testing straight away.  I make myself wait until Im at least 3 days late before I test now....if nothing else it saves ££ on tests!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its a BFP when you test though!     

Crossed4luck - Good to hear you liked the Conceive plus.  I googled it and found loads of people on the forums saying they got their first BFP with it, so hopefully we will too.... Did yours come with an applicator? Mine is just in a tube & I'm not entirely sure how to get it where it needs to be??! 

AFM its CD26 today but I'm expecting a 31 day cycle as I didn't Ov till CD17.  I'm just back from a BBQ where literally EVERY other female bar one there was pregnant! (and 2 with their second child). I've been getting better at dealing with baby talk but a whole day of pregnancy talk, labour stories & parenting tips alongside watching everyone pat their tummies and seeing all the kids running around has really taken it out of me today.  DH is away for the day so I plan to curl up with a film & a cake and feel sorry for myself for a bit ......I know that must sound a bit childish but I just feel very sad for me & DH.  Its like all our friends are moving on to the next stage of their lives and we are being left behind.  Its not even like we can make the most of being child-less and get drunk & party all the time either....we're like 2 little nuns with our no alcohol & no caffeine!!

Oh well. Fingers crossed for a miracle this month     ....& if not, onwards to Concieve plus & EPO next month....plus a rpt SA to see if the last 3 months worth of lifestyle changes have made any difference.

H xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

I would like to join you all if I may. Not this month as didn't start my monitor in time. I hope you don't mind. We are ttc number 3, number 2 was a cbfm success story. I conceived 1st month but m/c but then conceived ds2 immediately (no af after m/c). If people would rather I didn't join in as I remember when ttc no. 1 thinking, one baby was all I wanted. I have pcos and have a long history of failed tx + m/c, the cbfm was the best money I ever spent.

Will be nice to get to 'know' you all

Strawbs x


----------



## catkin79

Welcome Strawbs!  Good to hear that CBFM worked for you, even though you have PCOS - I have PCOS too and didn't think OPKs/CBFM would work for me, but bit the bullet last month and this is my first cycle with the CBFM.  I'm cross checking with BBT to understand exactly when I ovulate.

Hi to everyone else too!  Hope you've all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend - what gorgeous weather we've been having, and looks to be continuing for this week too.  Yay!

I got my first HIGH today - so excited, was beginning to give up hope as it's CD21 and had been having a few pains over the ovary.  Hopefully going to get a PEAK soon - we've been baby dancing every other day for a week anyway, just in case the CBFM didn't work out my cycle on first attempt.

xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Welcome strawbs, I've added a new thread for May for when you are ready and other ladies will be joining soon as the old witch turns up, grrr 

Quickie from me - I'm on CD27, so expecting AF any day now, Ov'd on CD19, so I'm guessing will been between tomorrow and CD30, we'll see how we go on my predictions 

I bought some cheapies off the net (one step, the strips) and have been testing all week as I just couldn't resist, all negative so far (however today being 11 dpo, would it show up yet if it was good news?!!? Who knows! lol),

Cant believe it's back to work tomorrow after such a long time off, its gonna be an effort!! Anyone else thinking the same?? 

Oh and on 'baby front', a friend of mine had just announced she's 15wks preggo, she dosent know anything about our fert issues of the failed ICSI, happy for her, but soooooo darn jealous, cant help being a bit 'grrrr'!! Oh and my friend, who also suffers from fert issues and had IVF last year, gave birth to a little girl two days ago, sooooo very happy for her, sounds stupid how I feel totally happy as cause she had fert issues, she really really deserved it and yet my other friend whos 15wks, had only had been trying two months and no issue's and I feel totally different about that one, does that make me weird?!?!

How are you all?? X


----------



## Sammysmiles

Pah, AF arrived  day 29. CD1 now, so I shall see you on the other side


----------



## squirrels

Sorry Sammysmiles  . Fingers crossed May is your month.  

I'm still playing the waiting game....Expecting AF on Friday.  Back on nights (boo) so may go AWOL from the board until then.

H x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone
Sammysmiles - sorry this month didnt work out     Fingers crossed for this month.
Squirrels - Hope AF stays away. Understand having to go Awol cause work, havent been able to get on since weds last week.
Will have a catch up see how you are all doing, sending hugs        xxx
Af due in just over a weeks time..


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello girls.

Sorry to hear AF has arrived Sammysmiles 

I am on CD1 today so will join you in your sorrow.  Praying that May is the month for all of us.  I am going to try using Cyclogest this month to try and lengthen my AF as it was a 24 day cycle again which I think is a bit short.

xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi all,

Hope you're all well.   to those whose   has shown up

It's CD22 for me today - had another HIGH today on CBFM, and having on/off ovulation pain, plus slight but consistent spotting so hoping ovulation is on the way.  Also had a big dip in temperature this morning, which I've heard can happen on day of ovulation, so will be baby dancing tonight when hubby gets home!

    
xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls 

No BFP for me i am afraid!!!!  AF arrived on the saturday so I didnt even bother testing but it wasnt very nice to have whilst going to a wedding!!!  Just back from the long weekend away so I suppose I will have to reset the monitor.  Here goes again!

Button


----------



## marie73

Hello all

No BFP for me either AF arrived yesterday. But worse news for us - we went for first test at fertility clincic which was SA - we just expected this to return normal as we had one done on NHS and that was better than average. So it came as a real shock when they rang and told us that DH had antisperm antibodies - high too - she didn't tell me % as consultant will go over this with us at our next appointment but unlikely to conceive naturally. Absolutely gutted - it was always in my mind that we would conceive naturally prior to IVF but finding this out now is just gutting.   

On a positive note we have appointment for IVF with ICSI on 6th June so something to look forward to - just worried though as we are paying and therefore might not be able to afford more than one go. 

Sorry no personals - much love and baby dust to those still in their peak. 
Big hugs to the other lovely ladies with a BFN    
Sticky vibes for those still in 2WW.

Love Marie xx


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies sorry to see so many BFN's   sending you lots of       for your new cycle

I'm in the 2ww now! I got my first peak on Sunday, I had ovulation pains for 3 or 4 days before I got my little egg - my body seems really sensitive since the MC. We managed to get in lots of   so I hope we're in with a chance this month      

How is everyone?

Love & babydust Lisa xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Marie73 - So sorry to read your news about Dh SA     , but like you said you got ivf with icsi and the 6th june will be here in no time. But can understand why you are worried about not being able to try again. 
My DH broke down in tears because after our 1 NHS go as we would not beeb able to afford any more trys and he felt he was letting me down. Juts take things one step at a time and we are all here when ever you need us


----------



## keyno1

Hi Ladies
Not posted for a few days as Ive been trying not symptom spot. AF arrived today so BFN for me as well   
Hope everybody is doing OK?
X


----------



## broody23

Hiya

I have been lurking for a while, so sorry to read of all the AFs that have arrived. I hope you all have better luck next month, sending babydust to you all.

I have started using my monitor this cycle. I have been testing since day 6, is this result normal so far?:

CD 6 Low
CD7 Low
CD 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 all Medium

I thought I ovulated earlier than normal like CD12 as I have a short cycle that only lasts 24/25 days, I am now getting worried about whether I may have a luteal phase defect, I am hoping to do a natural IUI next month but am now wondering whether clomid with progesterone supplements would be a better idea for me

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Broody xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

Apologies for posting a 'me' post but I'm now totally confused and need some advice...

As you can tell from previous posts, I’ve been gearing up for ovulation.  I've been using my CBFM and was getting impatient as I haven't had a PEAK yet - the last 3 days have been HIGH. I've also been feeling ovulation type pains and monitoring CM etc.  I do usually get EWCM but haven't noticed very much this month - have only really observed it when checking internally, and then only on days following BMS, when we’ve used Preseed – I’m wondering if it really is EWCM or   or lube leftovers – TMI, sorry!!!  

Anyway, today, when I logged my temps, my chart is now suggesting that I actually ovulated last week on CD16 (27TH April).  There is a definite temp rise, but the CBFM was still showing LOW at this time – can this be right?  All my researching on the net says that BBT is the definitive way to detect Ovulation, and CBFM/OPKs etc can be unreliable for girlies with PCOS ‘cos we’ve got a higher level of LH in our bodies throughout the cycle so the ‘surge’ can be harder to detect.  If I did ovulate last week, how come my CBFM has been giving me HIGHs for the last 3 days?  Does oestrogen rise in the 2WW/early pregnancy?  I thought it declined and progesterone levels rise?

Also, I’ve had very light spotting yesterday and today. It’s a light pink and is consistently there when I wipe.  I’d heard that some women have a tiny bit of spotting around ovulation (as the egg ruptures from the follicle), so was thinking FF chart would confirm ovulation soon.  But, now I’m wondering (hoping) if it might actually be implantation bleeding as today is 7DPO according to chart.

The way I see it there’s 3 possible situations:

1)	Ovulation spotting – should get PEAK and confirmation from FF that ovulation occurred in next few days
2)	Implantation spotting – I’ve already ovulated and CBFM didn’t detect it (this is my first cycle and I have PCOS).
3)	Pre AF spotting.  I have had short luteal phases in the past, and often have a bit of spotting beforehand.  Spotting at 7DPO would not be unusual for me, but I have been taking 50mg Vitamin B6 for a month now and didn’t have spotting last month.

Of course I’m secretly hoping it’s option2, but wonder if I’m fitting my ‘symptoms’ to the outcome I want.

What do you reckon ladies?


----------



## squirrels

Hi All

Button, Vaudelin & KeyNo1- Sorry about your BFNs . Hoping May is your month. 

Marie73 - Sorry to hear your news .  One thing I've learnt when dealing with male issues is to get referred to a urologist.  I really wish we'd done that before going straight down the ICSI road.  Most fertility clinics are staffed by gynecologists who are great at PCOS, Endo etc but not so great at problems with swimmers.  Some of the better clinics have gynecologists with an 'interest' in male infertility but in my experience you can't beat seeing an experienced urologist.  My DH was found to have antibodies too.  There are 2 types apparently (IgA and IgG).  I can't remember which way round it is but I know one of them is associated with infections and after seeing a urologist and having some more detailed sperm tests (including a sperm culture which had never been offered to us before) he was diagnosed with an infection and put on a months course of antibiotics.  We are due to go back next week to get a repeat SA to see if things have improved.  From what we were told there are other things that can sometimes help for anti-bodies e.g steroids but it depends what antibodies you have (and more importantly WHY you have them.....something most fertility clinics don't bother to look into).  If you look on the 'male factors' area there is a list of urologists who specialise in male infertility. (sorry for that rant ....poor investigation into MF issues is one of my bug bears!!).  Good luck whatever you decide to do xx

Catkin79 - I really hope its option 2 for you.   I know what you mean about fitting your 'symptoms' to the outcome you want though....I'm currently trying to convince myself that my spotting and cramps might be late implantation and not AF (which I know deep down is on its way!).  Have you thought about getting your GP to check your progesterone levels during your cycle to see if you've ovulated? Ive heard of people getting levels done every 7 days from day 14 to look for a rise.....

Broody - I think a normal luteal phase is a minimum of 10 days so the only way to know is counting from when you get your peak to when you get AF (which hopefully you won't! ).  If you ov on day 14 and have a 24 day cycle thats still OK I think.

Beanie, Crossed4Luck & LisaD - hang on in there   .  We need a BFP on this thread (& going by my cramps I don't think its going to be me....Still hoping though   ).

Take care all

H x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies
Well starting to get typical af symptoms, she is due in 5 days time. Feeling a little low today 

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## mooers

Beanie, I really feel for you. Sometimes it just all seems too much doesn't it. I had a similar day while we were on holiday. Our table at a restaurant ended up in the middle of 4 tables of families with babies and it all just got too much for me and we had to get up and leave. I ended up crying on a bench as I just felt so low. I know there is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better if you're having a bad day, just know that I'm thinking of you, and there are those of us out here in internetland that understand how you feel. Hang on in there. We'll get our turn


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Dam the old witch got me  , oh well better lucck next month! BFN for me ladies xx


----------



## catkin79

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I am so fed up – I no longer have any idea what my body is doing to me, when and why!!    

In my last post, I was confused I had been waiting (impatiently) for ovulation and then my chart told me that actually I probably ovulated the week before (CD16 – about a week early for me and CBFM was showing LOW).  Although strange, this was OK as we’d BD’d a couple of times in the run up to ‘’ovulation’’.  I had started spotting too so a little part of me hoped this was implantation bleeding, particularly it was accompanied by a big dip in temperature.  

Two days later, my chart has changed its mind and now suggests that I ovulated on Tuesday this week (CD22 – around the time I usually ovulate and CBFM was showing HIGH).  Ordinarily this too would be OK – again we’d BD’d a couple of times in the run up to ovulation.  However, my spotting has continued for 3 days now, and there’s no way I can convince myself that spotting from the day of ovulation onwards is a good sign!

I’ve been consistently spotting for 3 days now, and today it’s got heavier (although still not enough to mark my underwear – but that could just be because I’m going to the loo so much to check if I’m still spotting!).  I’m now thinking that AF is just around the corner – 10 days earlier than is usual for me!

My cycles are usually about 34 days but this year have been totally screwed up:

Cycle 1 – no signs of ovulation; 23 days only!
Cycle 2 – ovulation initially indicated on day 22, then amended to day 38 according to BBT.  Luteal phase was 13 days.  51 days in total.
Cycle 3 – this cycle.  Currently on day 25.  Ovulation initially indicated on day 16, then amended to day 22 according to BBT.  At this rate luteal phase will be considerably under 10 days, even though I’m taking 50mg vitamin B6

I’m so disheartened and feel completely let down and betrayed by my body


----------



## Sammysmiles

Huge hugs hun  at some point in our IF journey we all feel let down as our bodies aren't doing what we are told it's supposed to do.

I truly hope your spotting is a good sign. If it's not then have a good cry, pick yourself up and dust yourself off and do it all again. It's all we can do, even though it seems to get harder every month.

Massive hugs again


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well the witch got me on Tuesday, not that there was ever any doubt as i had to skip ttc this month due to my coloscopy so its full steam ahead for this month so im off to join the April/May thread, see you all over there   

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79

Sammysmiles - thanks hun.  Feel better today - just needed to vent yesterday!

Had another drop in temp today so mMy chart has changed it's mind again and put ovulation back to first suggested date of 27th April (cd16).  I'm leaving it in the hands of fate now and trying not to obsess about when I ovulated.  I baby danced every other day this month, so whether it was CD16 or CD22, we stand a good chance of having caught the egg!

I'm still spotting but it's eased off a bit...who knows whats going on.  AF is due on Wednes so we'll see

 to all xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Catkin - Really do hope af stays away for you     , Frustrating when our bodys just won't do what their are meant to xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Well thats me out for this cycle af has arrived few days early. But here goes for my next cycle. See you all on the new thread hugs ladies xxxx


----------



## catkin79

Aw, sorry to hear that Beanie.  Fingers crossed for next month  

My spotting has stopped, now on CD26.  AF should be due on Wednes if I ov'd on CD16, or next Tuesday if I ov'd on CD22.  I did a sneaky test yesterday, no surprise got a BFN at what was either 11 DPO or 5 DPO.  Wasn't too disappointed, will test towards end of the week if the witch stays away.  No signs of her yet, no cramps etc and LOADS of creamy and EWCM today.  My body is so messed up!

 to all x


----------



## Beanie3

Catkin - Really hope Af stays away


----------

